# EHIC Card



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Any member who as health care through the S1 form can now apply for for the new uk card this will be valid after Dec 31 2020 when the old card cease to be valid so that means members living in the EU will continue to get health care in any EU state under the EHIC rules. You should apply to the Overseas dept Newcastle:smile2::smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

or, if like me, you are now registered in the local healthcare system (I am in the French system) I can apply for an EHIC card through that, it is valid throughout the EU and my healthcare in the U.K. is guaranteed as I am a British citizen so have unlimited access to all aspects of the UK system.

That arrived for MrsW in 10 days and was done through her Ameli page.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> or, if like me, you are now registered in the local healthcare system (I am in the French system) I can apply for an EHIC card through that, it is valid throughout the EU and my healthcare in the U.K. is guaranteed as I am a British citizen so have unlimited access to all aspects of the UK system.
> 
> That arrived for MrsW in 10 days and was done through her Ameli page.


Dave I wasn't aware of that, as soon as I read your post I accessed my (and my wifes) ameli account and attempted to apply however all I got was the message "Service momentanément indisponible. Veuillez réessayer plus tard ".
As I'm sure you are aware, previously (before the b word fiasco) although in the French system of health care the UK issued the EHIC for us.
Have you actually received your card from them yet?
@bilbaoman, have you actually got a replacement card from Newcastle?

.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I was unaware that there'd been any agreement on extending EHICs after the end of December.

Sanitas say pensioners from the UK residing in other EU countries will continue to be covered under EHIC: https://www.healthplanspain.com/blo...will-the-card-still-be-valid-post-brexit.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

MrsW found the same repeatedly, but eventually it worked, the card was delivered 10 days later via the Post.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> MrsW found the same repeatedly, but eventually it worked, the card was delivered 10 days later via the Post.


Dave I'm possibly dreaming but thought I could remember your wife having dual nationality or some such.?

.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I was unaware that there'd been any agreement on extending EHICs after the end of December.
> 
> Sanitas say pensioners from the UK residing in other EU countries will continue to be covered under EHIC: https://www.healthplanspain.com/blo...will-the-card-still-be-valid-post-brexit.html


If you are registered in the local system, the U.K. is not involved, I think there has been some sort of agreement about some level of cover for expats, but do not have any details.

Yes, she has German as well, but the French system is unaware of that as there has, as yet, been no need to inform them.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy;312126[B said:


> 9]I was unaware that there'd been any agreement on extending EHICs after the end of December.[/B]
> 
> Sanitas say pensioners from the UK residing in other EU countries will continue to be covered under EHIC: https://www.healthplanspain.com/blo...will-the-card-still-be-valid-post-brexit.html


The new EHIC card is only available to residents of EEA countries who are eligible and have received and applied for an S1 form.

The information I received from DHSS said one could apply for an EHIC card but did not say the old ones expired at 31st Dec 2020 so one must apply to have a new one for after that daye. Mine old one is valid till 2025 so I had not realised I needed the new one, till I phoned Newcastle this morning.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Penquin said:


> If you are registered in the local system, the U.K. is not involved, I think there has been some sort of agreement about some level of cover for expats, but do not have any details.
> ..............


Yes, that's right, but if one, or even two, is/are depending on a UK issued EHIC card (applied for by contacting an office in Newcastle) to give them access to health care then it does seem that the UK just might be involved?

Of course what the EHIC entitles people to is not full health care in another country, merely emergency or urgent treatment.

My reading is that those of retirement age with residency in an EU country and who currently have health care in that country courtesy of S1 the UK will issue an EHIC which will remain valid after 1st Jan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We applied and got our UK EHIC cards last year and valid to 2024. 
As we are in the French system under the S1 pensioners and have a Carte Vitale we assumed the EHIC card would be valid in any other EU country except France.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As an aside to the EHIC card, we applied to renew our Carte de Sejours over a year ago. Starting at our Mairie and passed onto our Sous Prefecture. 
This dies a death and all communications stopped. So we duly applied on the online application in Brittany and actually got replies and reference numbers.

Reading all the latest blurb where Brits in France are encouraged to apply online via the Amelia site but I keep reading it's not necessary if you have already applied and someone will be in touch 'later'.
But later has arrived and no further communications have been received. So do I apply again or sit and wait?

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Yes, that's right, but if one, or even two, is/are depending on a UK issued EHIC card (applied for by contacting an office in Newcastle) to give them access to health care then it does seem that the UK just might be involved?
> 
> Of course what the EHIC entitles people to is not full health care in another country, merely emergency or urgent treatment.
> 
> *My reading is that those of retirement age with residency in an EU country and who currently have health care in that country courtesy of S1 the UK will issue an EHIC which will remain valid after 1st Jan.*




Dave

That is correct, but I had presumed that since I am now covered under the Polish Health system that when I needed anew cardit would be issued in Poland, so was surprised to find it is being issued from UK.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> We applied and got our UK EHIC cards last year and valid to 2024.
> As we are in the French system under the S1 pensioners and have a Carte Vitale we assumed the EHIC card would be valid in any other EU country except France.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

My existing card is valid to 2025, but from this morning's phone call I established that this will only be valid till 31sr Dec and I must apply for the new card - I don't know what the difference is.

Your card may be the old one like mine, so you may need to apply for new card(s). I did it on-line and one only needs name, DoB, address etc., not even N.I. number. I got e-mail confirming issue in minutes.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK and thanks Geoff. 
Belt and braces I had better check. Do you have a link to that site Geoff as I access the Gov one and it asks for everything?
It's OK Geoff as I have applied and confirmed it's on it's way.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

eurajohn said:


> Dave I wasn't aware of that, as soon as I read your post I accessed my (and my wifes) ameli account and attempted to apply however all I got was the message "Service momentanément indisponible. Veuillez réessayer plus tard ".
> As I'm sure you are aware, previously (before the b word fiasco) although in the French system of health care the UK issued the EHIC for us.
> Have you actually received your card from them yet?
> 
> ...


Have been accepted and card will be sent to arrive before 31 dec and is valid as soon as recieved


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

raynipper said:


> OK and thanks Geoff.
> Belt and braces I had better check. Do you have a link to that site Geoff as I access the Gov one and it asks for everything?
> 
> Ray.


www.nhs.uk/using-the-nhs/healthcare-abroad/apply-for-a-free-ehic-european-health-insurance-card/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Bil. Dun it for both of us now. Used our French address.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to all for the various information, now completed and received confirmation for self and wife.

.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, all done


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Received new card today and now covered till 2025


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, us too.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Got ours a week or so ago but forgot to update on here.

.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

There seems to be something about expiry dates in 2025 as several posters have new cards for that year and I also have a card expiring then but I have had it for several years, may have been issued in 2015 for ten years.


Does anyone know why that year is significant.


I have applied for a new EHIC card because information a few weeks ago was that the existing cards would not be valid after 31st Dec 2020, but that has been revised to be valid to expiry date.


Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good article on the new card: https://murciatoday.com/ehic_cards_...l_be_replaced_by_the_ghic_card_1544522-a.html


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well they’re you go

All that worry and you are covered 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I was covered anyway, so I wasn't worried. I posted that for anyone who was interested, in particular short term travellers such as yourself.

If you aren't interested don't read my posts.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

nicholsong said:


> There seems to be something about expiry dates in 2025 as several posters have new cards for that year and I also have a card expiring then but I have had it for several years, may have been issued in 2015 for ten years.
> 
> Does anyone know why that year is significant.
> 
> ...


Although the old card will be valid in the EU it will not be valid in Switzerland Norway Iceland and Liechtenstien your new card will cover them and the EU


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks for that guys. Just applied as mine ran out in mid-november! I had assumed that it would not be valid after tomorrow. I wonder how many others around t country think the same. Maybe by keeping a low profile on this the gov think they'll save some money!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Does anyone know why that year is significant.
> 
> Geoff


maybe it's the end of the negotiated period in the agreement?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> There seems to be something about expiry dates in 2025 as several posters have new cards for that year and I also have a card expiring then but I have had it for several years, may have been issued in 2015 for ten years.
> 
> Does anyone know why that year is significant.
> 
> ...


Geoff, I think the earlier info is still relevant to expats and the cards issued to us, the later info is relevant to the terms of the "deal".

.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> Geoff, I think the earlier info is still relevant to expats and the cards issued to us, the later info is relevant to the terms of the "deal".
> 
> .


John, thanks for that, I have applied for new one anyway.

Geoff


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

What it means only the new UK EHIC card is valid in Switzerland Norway Iceland and liechtenstien your old card or the new GHIC card which will be issued to UK residents will not be valid in these countries


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

bognormike said:


> thanks for that guys. Just applied as mine ran out in mid-november! I had assumed that it would not be valid after tomorrow. I wonder how many others around t country think the same. Maybe by keeping a low profile on this the gov think they'll save some money!!


How did you manage to apply Mike? I had a look yesterday n decided I wasn't eligible (not a student or pensioner living in EU...) but after seeing your post I decided to try anyway.

Nope. Ineligible.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Jean

this link

https://www.nhs.uk/using-the-nhs/he...r-a-free-ehic-european-health-insurance-card/

and click on the "apply for your GHIC now"

you get the application for a new EHIC card , I followed it through from Registration


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Mike.

'Already has a card' - which is true but I was hoping to get one with a longer date. Just in case!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am struggling to understand this. As non residents of the uk ex pats are in their respective country's health scheme. The EHIC covers them for urgent treatment in other EU countries. Is that right? Did I see that ex UK citizens (even though they don't live here) can use the NHS when they visit? That seems a bit strange because we are asked when we go for treatment if we have been living here during the last six months. I remember meeting someone, as we travelled through France, who had had several brushes with cancer and she travelled back to the UK each time for her treatment.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think thats right Pat. imho.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> I am struggling to understand this. As non residents of the uk ex pats are in their respective country's health scheme. The EHIC covers them for urgent treatment in other EU countries. Is that right? Did I see that ex UK citizens (even though they don't live here) can use the NHS when they visit? That seems a bit strange because we are asked when we go for treatment if we have been living here during the last six months. I remember meeting someone, as we travelled through France, who had had several brushes with cancer and she travelled back to the UK each time for her treatment.


It does get a bit more complicated than that.
Dependant on an individuals circumstances, but from the perspective of a retired person entitled to S1 (look it up), the UK fund the cost of the basic level of health care of the country of residence that it funds for its citizens.
For France that is 70% of the allowed cost of treatment or drugs, if the recipient wants full cover it is necessary to buy top up insurance cover. 
However if a person is not legally resident these benefits are not available.
The French health system covers at 100% any treatment for long duration illness, any cancer, any heart related problems.

If the retiree is in possession of the S1 and legally resident then they are also eligible for a UK issued EHIC, which if in UK and needing treatment will be provided by utilising the EHIC as eligibility proof.

There are (have been) ex UK citizens that have moved to EU countries and decided for reasons of their own to stay outside the requirements, people in such circumstances will not benefit from any of the above.

As to why someone should choose to return to UK for cancer treatment I do not understand, as the health system in France is quick and efficient and as mentioned previously free of any charge for cancer treatment.

The benefits mentioned are not given from the kindness of the UK but from the years the expat paid in to the UK system before they moved abroad.

.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

In Spain the cover is 100% of treatment but if you are retired you pay 10% of the cost of your prescription up to max of 4euro per item


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

eurajohn said:


> The benefits mentioned are not given from the kindness of the UK but from the years the expat paid in to the UK system before they moved abroad.


A man I met in La Linea told me he had full health cover in Spain *because he had moved his 'pot of money from the UK health service to the Spanish'.* I therefore assumed there would be nothing left in the UK pot if he were to return there, and he might actually have said that.

This was a few years ago so things may have changed.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Perhaps he was talking about Health Insurance cover. I'm not aware that there is any such thing as a pot of money which can be moved around to buy health care other than Insurance or substantial personal wealth which permits the purchase of whatever may be needed. I suppose someone might refer to insurance as a pot. Particularly if they hadn't used it much they might see the unused money as a pot.


Anyway I can say that it was possible for us to transfer our BUPA membership to Sanitas membership in Spain. Sanitas is a BUPA company. Other Insurers may offer similar facilities. We can transfer back to UK membership if we want to. As part of the transfer to Sanitas we now have wider cover than we did under BUPA and at around half the cost.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> I am struggling to understand this. As non residents of the uk ex pats are in their respective country's health scheme. The EHIC covers them for urgent treatment in other EU countries. Is that right? Did I see that ex UK citizens (even though they don't live here) can use the NHS when they visit? That seems a bit strange because we are asked when we go for treatment if we have been living here during the last six months. I remember meeting someone, as we travelled through France, who had had several brushes with cancer and she travelled back to the UK each time for her treatment.


Pat

I think eurojohn has already explained that the only ex- UK citizens resident in EU countries who are entitled to the benefits you describe are those in receipt of UK State Pensions, or certain other benefits like disability etc.

Those are people have already become entitled to those benefits based on their past contributions to the UK scheme. As far as the EHIC card covering them for care in other EU countries that is the same as if they were still resident in the UK and held an EHIC card. And with regard to using the EHIC card on visits to UK that is only for emergency treatment which the would have got had they still been UK resident and what the other residents of their host country would get if they visited the UK.

What did surprise me when I got my S1 form from UK NHS and then registered in Poland for Polish healthcare was that the EHIC card is not issued by Poland. Then I thought about it and realised that, since any cost of healthcare I receive in Poland is recovered from the UK NHS, it is logical that the EHIC is issued by the UK otherwise any emergency care I received in e.g. France based on a Polish-issued EHIC would have to be recouped first from Poland and then recharged back to UK, so administratively messy.

I hope this explains the bases for how some of the systems are based on the ex-pat's original entitlement to care in UK and that the costs of healthcare in their host country and everywhere based on the UK EHIC card are all borne by the UK NHS, as they would have been had they remained UK resident. So the entitlements and costs remain the same as if they had never moved to another EU country.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So I’m guessing that ex pats remain covered by the U.K. health care

Does that apply to health care in the country they reside in or for all EU countries that they travel in ?

Will the EHIC still entitle U.K. residents to emergency care in the EU?

I think the answer will be no

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

See above Sandra. It covers EU citizens to urgent or emergency care in any EU country. We will have to rely on our Travel Insurance.

Now, what happens to people visiting the UK from other countries? I assume that, like us, they will need to rely on travel insurance to fund any care. Is this going to be policed by the NHS?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Your EHIC will cover you till it expires and then you can use the new GHIC card which replaces it https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/news/2020/12/new-free-ghic-replaces-ehic/

Presumably since GHIC will cover Birts in the EU the reciprocation must be that their EHIC cards will continue to cover them in the UK.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooh that's good. I suppose it benefits both us and any Europeans that come here.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

patp said:


> Ooh that's good. I suppose it benefits both us and any Europeans that come here.


The only difference your old EHIC card or the new GHIC card does not now cover you in Switzerland,Norway,Iceland and leightenstein.The new UK EHIC card which is being issued to ex pats living in the EU does


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Perhaps he was talking about Health Insurance cover.


No, he was definitely talking about the NI contributions he had made over the years to the NHS. He was quite happy about it as he'd served in Gibraltar, loved it and decided to retire there but after 6 months decided he'd much prefer to live in la Linea. So that's where his life was.

He was less happy about his sister doing the same, to join him, as she didn't have his past experience and when she moved her 'pot', that was it - she couldn't reverse the decision.

But, as I say, that must be 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well now that is interesting.

I wonder what the mechanism is for gaining access to the money you've contributed under NI and how you move it around?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have no idea but even at the time I was surprised it was possible so clarified with him. It was of no interest to me personally so I didn't investigate further.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This may just be a load of cobblers from the DM: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/money/b...oes-Brexit-mean-expats-need-health-cover.html

But it seems to call the continuing validity of the EHIC card and the function of the new GHIC card into question. The DM is a dreadful rag but could they be so badly in error that this is all wrong?


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

The article is totaly wrong if you are legal resident and you recieve your health care from the Spanish health system under the S1 scheme you have never used your EHIC card in Spain you have used the Spanish health card which is issued to you.I understand there are large number of British illegal residents who have not applied to become legal maybe a lot of these have not applied because they are claiming uk based benifits these are the people who will not be able to abuse the Ehic scheme or the new 90 day rules


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't S1 for retired people?


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

erneboy said:


> Isn't S1 for retired people?


No it covers disabled if you are working you pay into the Spanish scheme i lived in Spain before i was retired and had to have private cover when ireached 65 i was covered under the S1 scheme i dont know how it affects people who are now resident but have not reached retirement age


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

So S1 is only for retired or disabled people?

Not being retired or disabled we had to have insurance.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

erneboy said:


> So S1 is only for retired or disabled people?
> 
> Not being retired or disabled we had to have insurance.


Yes your new EHIC card is not valid in spain you would not have recieved your NIE unless you had health cover or a large bank account:smile2::smile2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

"UK residents can apply for a Global Health Insurance Card (GHIC) to access emergency medical care in the EU when their current EHIC card runs out.

Under a new agreement with the EU, both cards will offer equivalent healthcare protection when people are on holiday, studying or travelling for business.

This includes emergency treatment as well as treatment needed for a pre-existing condition". 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-55624240


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

New card with or without flag option for NI.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-55625893

Terry


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

dghr272 said:


> New card with or without flag option for NI.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-55625893
> 
> Terry


The Rev will be turning in his grave>>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So we will still have the same health cover when travelling in Europe

That’s another scare trashed in Brexit 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes for now. But for how long?
Plus Brits moving to EU now after Brexit have all sorts of hoops and hurdles to get through to join their chosen countries health system.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No Sandra, that is not correct. Look back. You will see that there was always the expectation that EHIC would be preserved, but from time to time the UK regime called it into question, weaponised it if you prefer. The EU never questioned it's continuation, so long as it's provision remained reciprocal.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

raynipper said:


> Yes for now. But for how long?
> Plus Brits moving to EU now after Brexit have all sorts of hoops and hurdles to get through to join their chosen countries health system.
> 
> Ray.


Not only those moving now but existing residents who are retired but under the official retirement age will they be covered by the S1 scheme when they reach offiial retirement age in Spain it is not to bad because if you have been resident for 5 years you can apply to the in the Spanish health scheme


----------

